

On the Shoulders of Giants: The Growing Impact of Older Articles - ebauch
http://www.openrev.org/paper/on-the-shoulders-of-giants-the-growing-impact-of-older-articles

======
dalke
This adds no more information than what's at the primary source, at
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1411.0275](http://arxiv.org/abs/1411.0275) . Neither
this site, nor PubPeer at
[https://pubpeer.com/publications/40BDF254870D52E1549E219D05B...](https://pubpeer.com/publications/40BDF254870D52E1549E219D05BE44)
have any comments.

If someone is interested in comments, see the HN discussion from 2 days ago,
at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8612723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8612723)
.

